# Regina froglets and tank construction pics



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Received 3 regina today from Herpetologic 
there are 3 pics of each frog.

1st



























2nd



























3rd



























and the tank - let me know if you have any suggestions! Plants are coming next week 



















Thanks!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

They look kinda skinny and really young, but other than that they are gorgeous little frogs.
Good luck


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks!
Yea I think they are only about 8 weeks, the 1st one is a lot skinnier than the other two. All are eating heavily at the moment =)


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

That looks to be a baller tank so far. Love the cocohut placement!


----------



## 1210 (Jan 7, 2006)

hello sorry to disappoint but... your Regina's are wrongly named... they are actually a cross bred morph called "Amotopo"

Color Morph 24. 
Name: D. tinctorius. 
'Amotopo. 
Country: Does not exist. 
Photo: Tasks in terrarium 
Reliability: Not a real morph. 
Locality & info: Most probably a broad cross morph that was created some years ago. Azureus x Regina. Please do not buy this morph, there are enough nice real morph. With buying and breeding this morph morph between you create confusing. Photo by © P. Bartelds & G. Benaets.


http://www.tropical-experience.nl/images/stories/tinctorius/Tinctorius_Amotopo3.jpg

just thought i'd let you know... but still very attractive frogs and like what you have done so far with the tank!


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Pretty big accusation there boss.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

"hello sorry to disappoint but... your Regina's are wrongly named... they are actually a cross bred morph called "Amotopo""

Well I hope thats not true. When I ordered them I mentioned that I liked the reginas they had that had a lot of blue on the legs (A lot that ive seen havent had as much blue on them). I spoke with Ben over at Herpetologic and they are quite keen on reginas so I don't think they'd sell me a crossbreed...


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

This is an outrage. We need to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

definitely not regina


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Doesn't look like a Regina to me either.


----------



## brog32 (Oct 28, 2005)

They do not look like Reginas to me either, but lets remember that these came from Herpetologic. I would bet everything I own that Sean would not cross breed. Also remember that Sean's Reginas are typically called Giant Orange by many in the hobby... and so goes the infamous debate.......


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Can anyone post pictures of regina froglets and adults please to kind of help him determine wether or not they are reginas.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

they dont look like giant oranges either
He has both listed on his site, and the froglats we are seeing in these pics look like neither
They do look like the aforementioned hybrid. Theres no way that froglet/adult pattern is going to change enough to convince me they are the real deal


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

these regina froglets look somewhat like mine...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/33937-new-go-regina-froglets.html


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

not really, but they are still nice frogs


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice frogs. I have both and I have found that when you photograph them up close the blue really shows on their legs and throat, whereas if you are just looking at them they appear more black. They look a lot like my GO's Saurian line which equals Herpetologic Regina's. Gets very confusing....

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/22089-re-giant-orange-vs-regina.html


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

They look more like those regina froglets than the amotopo's imo but yea they don't look exactly like either I was just posting for reference. Regardless Im very happy with the way they look and I hope that they are in fact a real morph.


----------



## tangelo (Oct 20, 2007)

brog32 said:


> They do not look like Reginas to me either, but lets remember that these came from Herpetologic. I would bet everything I own that Sean would not cross breed. Also remember that Sean's Reginas are typically called Giant Orange by many in the hobby... and so goes the infamous debate.......


I have to agree, Sean would never hybridize, not even accidentally with all the tanks he has. One of those guys there to help the hobby, not hurt it... Have you tried contacting him yet? Im sure he could give some more insight on the frogs? Maybe a pic of the breeders even?


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

I very highly doubt that Sean would do any such thing. Yes they do look extremely similar to the amatopo pictures, but why would someone as well established in the hobby as he knowingly sell hybrids? It just doesnt make sense to me, i hope he sees this so he can end all of this confusion.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Yea Im going to shoot them an email...once I get off work lol. Speaking of which I think I have some work to do...

Also when I ordered them I requested ones with a lot of blue on them


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Ya im sitting at work right now lol.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Sean Stewart is the original importer of many of the Reginas and Giant Oranges in the U.S. today. There is no evidecne that Amotopo exists in the U.S. at all. What is important to remember is the Sean follows the European nomenclature, so his Reginas are what everyone else here refers to as Giant Oranges and vice versa. These look very much like the Giant Oranges I breed (and recently traded to Sean), so there is no reason to believe that they are Amotopo and suggesting that they are is irresponsible.

Richard In Staten Island.



1210 said:


> hello sorry to disappoint but... your Regina's are wrongly named... they are actually a cross bred morph called "Amotopo"
> 
> Color Morph 24.
> Name: D. tinctorius.
> ...


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not suggesting that they are the so called Amotopo, or any other hybrid. But there is a lot of confusion in the world of tincs so this sort of thing happens. Some say they are the same, some different, etc. So confusing....


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> Sean Stewart is the original importer of many of the Reginas and Giant Oranges in the U.S. today. There is no evidecne that Amotopo exists in the U.S. at all. What is important to remember is the Sean follows the European nomenclature, so his Reginas are what everyone else here refers to as Giant Oranges and vice versa. These look very much like the Giant Oranges I breed (and recently traded to Sean), so there is no reason to believe that they are Amotopo and suggesting that they are is irresponsible.
> 
> Richard In Staten Island.


Awesome thank you Richard that makes me feel much better about these gorgeous little frogs!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

so you could well have Woodsmans frogs


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Eric,

One thing I would suggest about your Giant Orange enclosure is to remember that these are fairly large ground-dwelling tinctorius morphs. As juveniles, my GOs will climb quite a bit, but as adults they almost never leave the floor of the viv. So it's important to try to maximize the amount of floorspace as possible.

Good luck, they are awesome frogs! Richard.



Bananaman said:


> Received 3 regina today from Herpetologic
> there are 3 pics of each frog.
> 
> 1st
> ...


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Great thanks for the tips, I tried to keep a decent amount of floor space but I guess I thought they'd climb a bit more. I think Ill take down the left piece of wood tomorrow (I was thinking they might climb on that and create more surface are but maybe its too steep) and perhaps place another hut back there. The tank is 18x18x24 and I do plan on keeping just a pair in there so hopefully that will give them a good amount of space to roam.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Not to discount Richard's suggestion, but you dont need to worry about making modifications to your viv just yet. Tincs can fully use some of the vertical space as long as you have perches or easy ways to get up the tank. I think it looks okay, as is. Given that you've chosen a taller enclosure you can consider some broad leaf plants. I've had all sorts of tincs call from perches and leaves pressed up against the top of the tank. As a matter of fact, some of my frogs prefer to sleep up there. One of my male Giant Oranges, does this (Seans designation/Patrick's Regina). It also gives them easier access to some flies that may have managed to get away. I've had Yellowbacks, Cobalts & Azureus prefer to lay eggs on Alocasia's and stiffer bromeliads. 
Depending on the orientation of your plants and how it fills in, some of the higher elevation spots can provide as a sanctuary for harrassed males. Ideally, the larger the horizontal space, the better, but that's what makes these large frogs so interesting is that they will use every possible inch of the tank, given access. I personally use 20H's on it side with custom fronts for a pair and some 15 talls vertically oriented with lots of wood above the floor.

Keep it up! Nice frogs, BTW!


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with what Erick has stated. My azureus are little monkeys! They are all over their tank and up and in the larger broms all the time. I have ledges and such built into the background and easy access for them to climb up.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

My comments were just based on my breeding pair of Giant Orange. Erick is correct in that my male does sleep up on a branch away from the female, but they spend the majority of their day on the viv floor. They are a much heavier-bodied frog than my Azureus (maybe they're just too fat to climb a lot!!) Also, I think there is great variation in one frog to another in terms of temperament, so it is difficult to make generalities about these frogs.

Also, these froglets are very small (and some are thin), so I would recommend adding springtails to their diet. This will help them to get large enough to take melanogasters easily. Also, frogs this small sometimes have trouble getting established after being shipped. It would be better to get frogs that are farther along in their development (I like to ask for photos of the exact frogs that are being offered for sale).


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

awesome thanks guys, yea I have several larger leaved plants (at least I think they are lol) coming in next week, 2 x alocasia,Pep. Rupicola, and a philo from Spring Valley as well as a many other pep's, broms, and ferns. Thanks for the help and I am LOVING these Tincs not to mention this hobby in general! I believe 2 of the frogs are 3 months while 1 of them is like 8 weeks I just told them I preferred the ones with blue legs! Yea the 1st thing I fed them was springs and then I dropped in some melangastor w repcal calcium which all of the frogs devoured! So cool watching them eat. 

Also I heard one of my Variabilis calling the other night for the 1st time...so awesome!


----------



## seanstew (Feb 12, 2004)

These are definitely what we call Reginas. And they are 6 weeks young as advertised. Others in the hobby may call them giant orange. This morph, according to my original source for this bloodline, were found in eastern French Guiana, east of the town named Regina. I am working with two bloodlines originally established in the early 1990's from animals acquired from Holland. They initially were called "Giant Orange" but do not get as large as true "Giant Orange." For years in the USA, these specimens were called "Giant Oranges" and probably inter-bred. They are nonetheless a large tinctorius with an orange crest in some specimens. They have variable amounts of yellow coloration with blue reticulations under the chin, in their cloaca area and on the hind legs. This is a different population than the Giant Orange tinctorius I offer, differing by the blue color, pattern and distribution (blue leg markings on the Regina morph). These Regina tinctorius have a darker blue markings under the chin and in the cloacal area. The blue markings are a larger reticulated pattern than seen in the Giant Oranges. Be aware in Europe many breeders call Regina and Giant Orange one frog. Now they are starting to line breed them separately. If you look at some European web-sites they are calling them a "new" morph, blue legged Reginas. Here in the USA, there has been confusion over discriminating the two. Many breeders call their Regina tinctorius-Giant Orange...and vis versa. These are not a cross bred nor are they Amotopo. 










I hope this helps with any confusion in the hobby. Enjoy!

Sean


----------



## frogmasterbonk (Mar 5, 2009)

seanstew said:


> These are definitely what we call Reginas. And they are 6 weeks young as advertised. Others in the hobby may call them giant orange. This morph, according to my original source for this bloodline, were found in eastern French Guiana, east of the town named Regina. I am working with two bloodlines originally established in the early 1990's from animals acquired from Holland. They initially were called "Giant Orange" but do not get as large as true "Giant Orange." For years in the USA, these specimens were called "Giant Oranges" and probably inter-bred. They are nonetheless a large tinctorius with an orange crest in some specimens. They have variable amounts of yellow coloration with blue reticulations under the chin, in their cloaca area and on the hind legs. This is a different population than the Giant Orange tinctorius I offer, differing by the blue color, pattern and distribution (blue leg markings on the Regina morph). These Regina tinctorius have a darker blue markings under the chin and in the cloacal area. The blue markings are a larger reticulated pattern than seen in the Giant Oranges. Be aware in Europe many breeders call Regina and Giant Orange one frog. Now they are starting to line breed them separately. If you look at some European web-sites they are calling them a "new" morph, blue legged Reginas. Here in the USA, there has been confusion over discriminating the two. Many breeders call their Regina tinctorius-Giant Orange...and vis versa. These are not a cross bred nor are they Amotopo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks sean. For the clear up


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Phew, that was a close one. Leave it to Sean to save the day! Good work. Beautiful frogs.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Sweet thanks Sean!
Now question is what do I put on my sig lol Giant Orange or Regina? I do hope on breeding these guys in the future and would like to know what I'll be trading/selling. I take it I should call them Giant Oranges? 
Thanks Noah, I saw that piece of wood and thought it would fit a coco hut nicely =)


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

Call them Stewart Line Regina's. People that have Regina's or GO's should understand what that means and if they don't you can educate them or point them to the discussions here. Wouldn't lost too much sleep over it though, it takes them well over 18 months to 2 years for them to mature (my experience at least), so enjoy them and worry about sexing them/matching them up a ways out...


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Cool thanks Marty, yea it was my understanding as well that it usually takes 2+ years before they might start to breed. I'm loving these little guys and can't wait to watch them grow. My only regret is I didn't start collecting these sooner! I had 1 auratus when I was like 12 which I bought at a reptile show (in like 1993 haha) and having pretty much zero help and information on how to keep them it only lasted about 2 weeks with low humidity and potting soil =(. But I loved the crap out of him and perhaps it discouraged me on getting more. Then my roommates girlfriend bought him some treefrogs recently (which she ended up keeping for herself lol and he ended up getting some of his own) and I was like omg what are those...I did a little research, saw some darts, and stumbled on this site...and like that I'm hooked. Now, Im not sure if my thirst for these frogs will ever be quenched! (you guys know what im talking about ) and my male variabilis just started calling right now while typing!!!So cool!

Sorry I get a bit carried away on friday nights! Have a good weekend! And thanks again for the advice!


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Sean. Things can get very confusing when everyone is calling what they have something different, or even the same thing.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> My comments were just based on my breeding pair of Giant Orange. Erick is correct in that my male does sleep up on a branch away from the female, but they spend the majority of their day on the viv floor. They are a much heavier-bodied frog than my Azureus (maybe they're just too fat to climb a lot!!) Also, I think there is great variation in one frog to another in terms of temperament, so it is difficult to make generalities about these frogs.
> 
> Also, these froglets are very small (and some are thin), so I would recommend adding springtails to their diet. This will help them to get large enough to take melanogasters easily. Also, frogs this small sometimes have trouble getting established after being shipped. It would be better to get frogs that are farther along in their development (I like to ask for photos of the exact frogs that are being offered for sale).


Sorry, I wasn't trying to argue your observations. I don't own any GO's myself so I cannot speak from experience. I was just stating that my terrestrial tincs will climb if I give them a chance to, especially to sleep. In fact I didn't even see your post until today about your GO's and the way their tank should be set up.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Sean thanks for being...... Sean!!


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank looks brilliant so far. I really like where you put the coco hut.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks all for the comments, tank is almost planted now. All but 2 plants came from Spring Valley Tropicals , thanks Antone! The heart fern and the 2 peps int the front right of the tank suffered a couple weeks of neglect (at my hands) but hopefully they will bounce back. Froglets are doing well and all are eating hydei and some tiny pinheads but most days I feed melanos and springtails. The crickets are tiny and they seem to like them but can it be harmful to them if they are ingesting to big of insects? I also plan on waiting til they are a bit larger before I introduce them in the tank.



















thanks all


----------



## troy255 (May 31, 2009)

Great setup. Keep us updated.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet Eric!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The set-up looks great Eric....I agree that you should wait a while before putting the frogs in. They need a simple set-up that allows them the best chance to get at their food (not too much climbing involved). It will be a sweet home for them!

Take care, Richard


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, yea I've got them in sweater boxes right now so they can find their food with ease. I am loving these tincs!


----------



## frogmasterbonk (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Reginas froglets and tank construction pics*

Sweet frog I'm thinking about getting some my self


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

You have some very beautiful froglets they look very healthy and happy. I like the way your viv is coming out. keep up the good work. lots of luck....


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

here's some pics of the temp tank
















thanks for looking!


----------

